# aluminum walk up benches



## outerbanks (Mar 5, 2018)

Anyone bought the off brand Aluminum walk up bench? Was wondering if there is a diff from wal-board brand or are you just paying for the logo on the side?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

outerbanks said:


> Anyone bought the off brand Aluminum walk up bench? Was wondering if there is a diff from wal-board brand or are you just paying for the logo on the side?


Well, I'm no help here, because we only have the Wal-board adjustable benches. We also use the 2', 3', & 4' fixed Werner step-up benches. These probably see more use than the Wal-board benches, since they are much lighter. :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The Wall-board bench is US made and does cost a bit more than the imported benches.Fr8 bought a Marshalltown bench that was imported and it’s well made. 
I doubt you would have problems with a cheap one but look it over,,, I bought aluminum baker scaffold that came from China and they missed a weld.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've never known a finisher who owned a Walkup? I've still got to and both are made in America. Walkup used to be a brand name years ago. I'd buy American made rather than save a few buck. I mean we're talking about something you use for 10 to 15 years. I'd say I've gone through 3 in my career.


----------



## outerbanks (Mar 5, 2018)

k thx


----------

